# Técnica de soldadura de chapita galvanizada pintada



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2009)

Primero: adquiera o consíga 2 (dos) cajones de Cerveza de troli (1000CC) bién heladas.

Segundo: vaya destapándolas pausadamente a medida que las va clavando (bebiendo) junto con el maní y la picada.

Si quiere terminar antes la tarea , busque ayuda (choborra amigo).

Tercero: a medida que va transcurriendo la tarea , comience a examinal la forma de las chapitas y que ubicación lógica les daría.

Cuarto: comience a modificar algunas usando los dedos.

Quinto , siga modificando otras con la pinza de punta.

Sexto: ojo que el colaborador está revoleándo la materia prima. ¡Corríjalo!

Séptimo: si ya terminó lcon a primer docena , ya puede ir buscando el soldador (cautin), el soporte , el estaño y la resina.

Octavo: si ya va por la decimo cuarta ya puede enchufar el soldador.

Noveno: utilice las instrucciones del otro posteo "Cómo soldar con estaño" y comience , si ve dos tapitas o suelte una o refriéguese los ojos.

Décimo: trate que su manualidad tenga una forma coherente , cliptodonte , tiranosaurio rex ( cómo el modelo) o alguno volador quedará bonito. 

Ahora exhiba su gloria arqueológica junto con los adornitos del living.

Advertencia , no me hago responsable por quemaduras , gotas de estaño en los piés , vómitos , pelea con el amigo , ni con la esposa.

Vaya mirando de hacer su propia colección de Birra-Saurios.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 25, 2009)

Wooow, que uso tan mas creativo e inusual lo de las corcholatas en forma de dinosaurioas&ios...

Lo intentare... cuando cumpla la mayoria de edad... Digamos... Unos 30´s

Saludos


----------



## sony (Abr 25, 2009)

no cabe duda que en este foro ay talento.
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2009)

Que Maestro, DOSMETROS!
Muy bonito el bichosaurio ese...pero seguro que estuvieron mejor las 17 birras invertidas en la construcción......

Y me estoy acordando que tengo una en la heladeraaaaaa......

SALUD!


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 26, 2009)

La verdad que esta muy bueno el chapitasaurio,,muy original dosmetros ,,hay mas esculturas?,,saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2009)

jajaja, chapitasaurio, jajaja, me encanto, en una de esas armo le  armo uno a un primo borrach...eeeh, que de vez en cuando se toma una fresca. saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 26, 2009)

Dios! eso es imaginacion y diseño.....jaaajajaja


----------



## unleased! (Abr 26, 2009)

jajaja, dentro de poco ya te veo comprando la cerveza por camiones. Muy original el uso artistico de las chapas que, en vez de ir a la basura, decoran la casa.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2009)

¡ ¡ Gracias muchachos ! ! Que bueno que les gustó mi "obra"  .

Chapitasaurio me pareció genial   

Para que no se frustren , la "Quilmeña" común es la única que se suelda mas o menos facil , aún del mismo fabricante la Stout y la Red-lager resultan casi imposibles de soldar , tampoco sirven Heineken , Brahma , Stella , Werstein.

Probé con todas ... soy un "artista" aplicado   

Harley , no hay colección , siempre las regalo   

Siga participando . . .


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 26, 2009)

ok,pero cuando tengas otro modelo ,,antes de regalarlo sacale una foto,,me gusto mucho los musculos de las patas,,yo de pibito me hice una espice de calavera terminator ,tambien soldando con estaño pedazos de latas de nesquik,,me acuerdo que me volvi loko para q agarre la soldadura,,,la cuestion que termine siendo escultor,pero no de latas,por eso es que aprecio tu trabajo.saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 26, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ...la "Quilmeña" común es la única que se suelda mas o menos facil ... la Stout y la Red-lager resultan casi imposibles de soldar...



¡Con razón no me salía!
No era por la mamúa, eran las chapitas nomás.
¿Y a los que nos gustan las negras y las coloradas qué hacemos? Darles forma de rasti es muy, muy dificil...

¡Salud! ¡Hic!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 26, 2009)

Arte muy interesante y de mi agrado. 

Siguiendo los pasos especialmente el dos   , 

Me doy cuenta que faltaría un agregado el 1Bis "Anote en un papel detalles del diseño esperado, hágalo con letra grande y clara"   

Ya que al finalizar el proceso de obtención de materia prima, dudo mucho que me acuerde para que quería las chapitas.  

Saludos

PD: Es aplicable este método con tapas de Fernet?,


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2009)

ya me parecia raro que karapalida no se aparezca por aca


----------



## mabauti (Abr 26, 2009)

fenomenal!


----------



## superman9920 (Abr 26, 2009)

extraordinario!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 26, 2009)

Hay que destacar que la parte mas dificil de hacer la estatuilla con las corcholatas es beber la cerveza...

Salud Por todos!


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 26, 2009)

si yo tomara les aseguo que seguiria los pasos de dosmetros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2009)

JUAZZZZZZZZZZZZ

... me han hecho reir ! ! ! 

Che!... estoy buscando colaboradores , mi próximo proyecto es un Cliptodonte escala 1: 1   

¿Quienes se anotan?   :

1º) ? ? ?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 27, 2009)

Me sumo a la obtención de materia prima, pero después no prendo un soldador ni loco. Me vuá quemá todo lo dedo'...
Si sobrio ya me los achicharré más de una vez...

Eso me hace acordar a una de las frases que leí por el foro: "Un soldador caliente se ve exactamente igual que uno frío", al que como corolario le agrego "Mamado, todos los soldadores se ven fríos".

Saludos

Che, ¿un cliptodonte es un gliptodonte hecho de clips?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 27, 2009)

tenes razon cacho, mamado todos se ven frios.

ahora, por lo del cliptodonte, sera?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2009)

En la cátedra de Guido Guidi preguntaban:

¿Que quema más , una barra de hierro a 150ºC o la misma barra a 1200ºC?

No , no , no . . . la respuesta era que nadie agarra una barra al rojo vivo   

Sr. Comendatore o moderatore   , me llaman más la atención los bichos cliptorianos   , que los gliptóricos , aunque después de cuatro birras , será: Xliprrrrr %·&$ don't . . . BERP   

Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 27, 2009)

Jjajajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2009)

Una cosa mas... Me encanto el termino """Birra-Saurio"""

Chance y hasta se puede patentar, no crees DOSMETROS?

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 27, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> En la cátedra de Guido Guidi preguntaban:
> 
> ¿Que quema más , una barra de hierro a 150ºC o la misma barra a 1200ºC?
> 
> No , no , no . . . la respuesta era que nadie agarra una barra al rojo vivo



Más razón para ni acercarse al soldador en estados con la "atención dispersa" (mamado, digamos). Aunque...

el hacer dinosaurios con chapitas ayuda con los Clitodontes. Y el contenido de las botellas disimula las imperfecciones propias y perdona las ajenas. No se puede perder así.

Saludos


----------



## MrManolo (Ago 25, 2009)

sabia que todas las corcholatas que he guardadado durante algunos años servirian para algo, la inversion no fue mala. que buen trabajo  dosmetros. saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2011)

fenomenoooo                          .


----------



## electrodin (Abr 25, 2011)

Vaya!.... que buen trabajo 2Metros...
que buena creatividad.
una buena razón para destaparse unas heladas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2011)

Ups , no había visto las últimas respuestas  .

Lamento comentarles que a pedido de una amiga he construido una flor  (rosa) de chapitas .

 Ya no es tarea de machos ni mucho menos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 30, 2011)

¿Qué sigue? ¿Un tutú celestito para bairla El Lago de los Cisnes?

Muy mal, Don Cosme lo suyo 
Sólo se ha de ceder frente a peticiones de amigAs, y si están buenas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2011)

Tutú , vincha y zapatillitas rosa . . . como corresponde .

 Además hubo una especie de "infidelidad" con la flordelata . . . me la encargó una chica mexicana , me clavé las 22 materias primas con los amigachos locales  y la flor terminó en un florerito de la rubia .




Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2011)

che pero es tu vocación oculta es la orfebrería¡¡¡¡¡¡¡esta linda la flor¡¡¡
PD:
 me recordo algo,,un dicho,,''que un pelo de ,,tira mas que una yunta bueyes ''  jajaja


----------



## Cacho (May 1, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tutú , vincha y zapatillitas rosa . . . como corresponde.


 Pero muy bien, entonces está perfecto lo tuyo. Así se hace una mariconada bien completa, nada andarse con medias tintas 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además ... me la encargó una chica ... y la flor terminó en un florerito de la rubia.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacabáramos (es más un buen augurio que una exclamación)... Entonces sí.
Sólo tené cuidado de que no te encuentre el tutú y las "zapatillitas" de punta en el ropero o va a sopechar .


el-rey-julien dijo:


> me recordo algo,,un dicho,,"que un pelo de ,,tira mas que una yunta  bueyes"


¿Un pelo de _rubia_ tira más que una yunta de bueyes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2011)

Por eso no posteo foto del tester , el soldador , el desoldador , el osciloscopio y demás herramientas 
















Je je la rubia es una diosa 

Saludos !


----------

